# Event Horizon (1997)



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

One spooky film  Certainly gives a different twist on the effects of deep space...

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0119081 - 
The year is 2047 and a ship named the Event Horizon has re-appeared after disappearing 7 years prior, in experiments for faster than light travel. A rescue hastily speeds to the returned vessel after a transmission was picked up from the ship, garbled, but vaguely resembling a human voice. As the crew reach the ship, and spend longer on it, it appears that someone or something is toying with them, and more, the question is what has the Event Horizon become?


----------



## Krystal (Mar 9, 2001)

This movie is another that keep you watching till the end.  Great theme and
suspense.  I love the special effects.


----------



## little star (Mar 12, 2001)

This movie has been around for quite a while, but I saw it for the first time around 3 months ago.  It _was_ very suspenseful in general, although in certain parts you knew what was coming.  Somehow that didn't make it any less interesting.  

Markpud is right, "spooky" is a perfect way to describe it.

little star


----------



## markpud (Mar 12, 2001)

yeah, I'm right 

I quite enjoyed it, although it's right up there at the horror end of the sci-fi spectrum


----------



## peachy (Mar 13, 2001)

it was absolutly ages ago i seen this movie, but it still gives me the shivers thinking about it, really enjoyed it
...peachy


----------



## Arcane (Jun 24, 2001)

This movie is definite nightmare material.

I too, found it spooky and not just a little bit unnerving.

It's sort of like when you drive by an auto accident.  You don't want to look, yet you can't help but stare.

Just thinking back on this one gives me the shivers too, Arcane. . .


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jun 25, 2001)

that movie scred the s*** outta me. liked it tons more the second time i watched it, got even better with repeat viewings


----------



## Curupira (Jul 25, 2001)

I had my face shoved into a pillow the whole time :laugh2: but I liked it.


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 21, 2001)

i loved this movie!  i'm a big scary movie fan. all kinds, even if their cheesy.  but i have to say this one was actually scary!  the end of it was so good!  so many movies and tv shows try and get across their own idea of evil, but i think this movie really grasped it.  i could totally feel the evil.  very good.  two lazy thumbs up!


----------



## Mariel (Sep 23, 2001)

When I first heard of this movie, I thought it was straight scifi.  I didn't like it because it was soooo scary and intense and I didn't have my pillow to bury my face in through the scary parts.  I don't like horror movies either.  For those who do like scary movies, I recomend this one.
:blpaw:


----------



## Chilly (Nov 13, 2001)

*lol*

do u seeeee itttttttttttt? lol
do u see it?lol

r u guys laughing? oh ok im not funny!

anyway this movie was great.i missed the beginning but sam neill was so cool as the baddie dudey.


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 8, 2002)

i've seen this movie a couple times -- and it still creeps me out each time! 

there's so much in this movie - it wasn't what i expected - honestly - i don't know what i expected from this movie - at first, i thought it was going to be like the book 'Sphere' (the movie for which was incredibly stupid, btw) -- but it was totally NOT!

good effects and some good acting choices --- i like Sam Neil!

i'll watch this again - and i'm sure it will creep me out again!


----------



## Chilly (Jan 29, 2002)

*hey*

it wasnt that creepy......................lol


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 29, 2002)

it was to me man!


----------



## Mariel (Jan 29, 2002)

it was to me too
:blpaw:


----------



## Chilly (Jan 30, 2002)

*lol*

u scaredy cats! lol

actually if im hnest..........maybe a little............sam was excelllent in it tho! he really made the charcetr his own


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 31, 2002)

yep!  that's me!  big ol' scaredy cat!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 31, 2002)

i have to agree with everyone who said this movie was terrifying - i had to watch it from inbetween my fingers at the cinema, then persuade my best mate to stay the night cos I was afraid I'd have nightmares!

Interesting trivia for any Voyager fans out there.  In the episode where Voyager encounter the culture that have outlawed violent thoughts etc, the images that Tuvok sends to the alien bloke include stock footage from Event Horizon - in particular the "Crispy Man" (i.e. Lawrence Fishburne's nightmare).

so there you go!
:dead: :dead: :dead:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 31, 2002)

cool!


----------



## Chilly (Feb 7, 2002)

*cool*

dint know that epi..............hey how does event hroizon begin?the first 5 mins?


----------



## Mariel (Feb 9, 2002)

My hubby likes this movie, so let me ask him.

The Dr is sleeping in his bedroom and has a graphic nightmare about his dead wife.  He wakes up in a cold sweat and goes into the bathroom.  When he comes out he looks out the window and the screen flips and we see him on a giant space station. 

Does that help?  Hope so 

:blpaw:


----------



## Chilly (Feb 12, 2002)

*j*

yeh it does
thankies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave (Jul 7, 2002)

This was on BBC1 a few nights ago. I videoed it, but about 5 mins into watching it I realised that I had actually seen it before.

I didn't think that it really brought anything new to the genre, that other films hadn't already done -- for space marines I still prefer 'Aliens'. It was horrific, but I guess I'm just not a big 'horror' fan.

One interesting thing that I read is that the plot was very like the Andrei Tarkovsky's, Russian screen adaptation of the book 'Solaris' by Stanislaw Lem. Interestingly, there is a new Hollywood version of 'Solaris' due for cinematic release in 2002.


----------



## Wingless Flyer (Jul 9, 2002)

I saw this one tonight when I got home from work, very good!!

A nice scary movie. It was the expecting something to happen that scared me, it was gory, very gory, lol but it didn't seem that bad as it was so in your face, it was just so 'well, it's a movie!' (says I as I go off to bed  )

But yeah, not a bad old Sci-Fi/Horror flick


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 10, 2002)

see i am a big fan of horror movies so i thought this one was great. they mastered the art of suspense very well.


----------



## Chilly (Jul 11, 2002)

i saw it gain 2
still freaks me out lol


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

my brother hasn't seen it all the way through.  going to have to correct that....


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 11, 2002)

I think this is officially the scariest movie I have _ever_ seen.  Well, apart from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 

I wonder do any of you have this on DVD?  I always felt that there had been scenes cut - especially from the PJ (?) characters story.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

i don't, but when i rent it for my brother it'll probably be on DVD


----------



## Chilly (Jul 11, 2002)

*hey*

im pretty sure there were scenes cut out.....or shortened so like u guys i think ill prob get da dvd to see it properly coz i lobe this movie


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

it does feel like there were cut scenes...


----------



## Chilly (Jul 11, 2002)

*yeh*

prob were. i mean vene wt they left was freaky so..i dont know. 
dont make me think


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

i would NEVER!


----------



## Chilly (Jul 11, 2002)

*ol*

tokyogirl u hav broken law number 33......"making chilly think" 
for this ur punihemt is.............find out if the dvd has extra scenes (ecvent horizon dvd)


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

ok fiiiiiine, i'll go see if i can find out....


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

nope, sorry no deleted scenes.

VD SPECIAL FEATURES:

    * Widescreen Version
    * Dolby Digital
      English 5.1 Surround, English Dolby Surround, French Dolby Surround
    * Spanish Subtitles
    * English Captions
    * Interactive Menus
    * Scene Selection
    * Theatrical Trailer


----------



## Chilly (Jul 12, 2002)

*lol*

u actually did it?
no one listens to me.........lol

thanks!!!!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

awww, i listen to you!  besides, what kind of resident researcher would i be if i didn't at least TRY to find out?


----------



## Chilly (Jul 12, 2002)

*aww*

ok dokei
lol

ok wat was the freakiets moment for u?


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

2 of them actually.  one was like scare you freaky, when the doc chick is in the medical center and keeps seeing things.  the other was more psycological, when sam o'neill was describing how the ship had seen things, and how it was alive now.  that was pretty freaky.


----------



## Chilly (Jul 13, 2002)

*yeh*

they were freaky
wat about hen that guy is sstill alive when sam's character guts him?ewwwww


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 13, 2002)

Both of you have brought up scary moments indeed, but for me the absolutely scariest part of this film was the voice speaking in Latin "Liberate tu ta me" (or whatever it said)  That was the main thing that gave me nightmares... Or erm, maybe it was my boyfriend whispering it to me before I went to sleep :errrr: 

I was also really disturbed by when Sam Neil sees his dead wife in those corridors - I almost jumped out of my skin in the cinema!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 13, 2002)

this movie definitely gets points for the freak out factor!


----------



## Chilly (Jul 14, 2002)

*yep*

totally.........freaked me so out......lol
wat was gross was when that woman sees her son and his skin is all scabby or something?


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 14, 2002)

the part where she's in the medical lab?  i know!


----------



## Chilly (Jul 18, 2002)

*heh*

yeh....sill freaks me out


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 18, 2002)

scary scary movie


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

Disturbing, but a good sci-fi horror flick


----------

